# Crap driving



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

This driver in a Range Rover nearly wiped me out today. 




It was only when I checked the footage back I realised why I didn't see him sooner.


----------



## Chris Woods (May 12, 2013)

Christ! What a tit!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Chris Woods said:


> Christ! What a tit!


4x4 drivers think they own the road sat up high (waiting for spandy to respond) :roll:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

That was close.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Yep, having wings & bonnet different colours certainly makes it hard to see him. Took me 3 plays to work it out.

Did you buy a lottery ticket after that lucky miss? Would have won for sure....


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Do that road _nearly_ every day and that kind of behaviour is common place on it.


----------



## winceyette (Jun 28, 2013)

Bloody idiot!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

Is it worth giving the footage to the boys in blue?


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

B16 BOS, looks like the reg.

What an Ar*ehole!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> Do that road _nearly_ every day and that kind of behaviour is common place on it.


Normally in a white and blue Vivaro van :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

neilc said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Do that road _nearly_ every day and that kind of behaviour is common place on it.
> ...


I only released a couple of days ago it's actually a Renault Traffic


----------

